#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Bandscheibenvorfall >

## Franzgiggel

*MRT der LWS* Untersucht wurde T1- und T2-betont sagittal und transversal in TSE-Technik.   *Beurteilung:*
Mäßige Nucleus-pulposus-Hernie in Höhe LWK %/SWK 1 breitbasig medial mit Maskierung des Duralsacks sowie der Nervenwurzeln S1 bds..Zusätzlich geringe Protrusion der genannten Bandscheibe lateral bds.mit Maskierung der Nervenwurzeln L5 inden knöchern eingeengten Neuroforamina bds.Kleine Nucleus pulposus-Hernie in Höhe LWK 4/5 mediolateral links mit beginnender Sequestrierung nach caudal mit einer max.Ausdehnung von 0,6 cm, Impression des linksseitigen Duralsacks und Maskierung der Nervenwurzel L5 links.Zusätzlich geringe Protrusion der Bandscheibe LWK 4/5 links lateral mit Maskierung der Nervenwurzel L4 im linken Neuroforamen.Diskrete Protrusion der Bandscheibe LWK 1/2 und LWK 3/4 breitbasig medial mit jeweils diskreter Impression des Duralsacks.
Geringe Spondylarthrosen von LWK 3 bis SWK 1 bds. Hierdurch bedingt zeigt sich in Höhe LWK 4/5 relativ enger Spinalkanal, geringer ausgeprägt auch in Höhe LWK 3/4.Geringe bis mäßige knöcherne Einengung der Neuroformina in den Höhen LWK 4 bis SWK 1 bds..Kein Hinweis auf eine intraspinale Raumforderung oder eine Spinalstenose.die übrigen Neuroforamina sind frei.
Ausgeprägte Osteochondrose mit deutlicher ventraler Spondylosis deformans in Höhe LWK 5/ SWK 1, mäßig Chondrose der übrigen Bandscheiben der LWS.Zeichen eines abgelaufene Morbus Scheuermann geringer Ausprägung. Deutliche Steilstellung,keine knöcherne Destruktion.

----------


## josie

Hallo Franzgiggel!
-LWK5/SWK1
Bandscheibenvorfall, der den Duralsack ( das Rückenmark wird von Hirnhäuten umhüllt, die Hirnhaut umgibt das Rückenmark wie ein Schlauch. Dieser Hirnhautschlauch wird Duralsack genannt) und die Nervenwurzeln S1 bds einengt.
Zusätzlich Bandscheibenvorwölbung, der die Nervenwurzel L5 bds einengt.
-LWK4/5 Bandscheibenvorfall li mit beginnender Absprengung von Bandscheibenmaterial (Sequester). Der Duralsack und die Nervenwurzel L5 li wird eingedrückt
Zusätzlich geringe Vorwölbung mit Einengung der Nervenwurzel L4 li.
-LWK 1/2
Diskrete Bandscheibenvorwölbung
-LWK 3/4
Bandscheibenvorwölbung, der Duralsack wird leicht eingedrückt. 
-LWK 3 bis SWK1
Verschleißerscheinungen der Wirbelbogengelenke. Hierdurch kommt es in Höhe LWK 4/5 zur Einengung des Spinalkanals, in Höhe LWK 3/4 ist die Einengung geringer ausgeprägt. 
-Die Zwischenwirbellöcher in Höhe LWK 4 bis SWK1 bds werden knöchern eingeengt 
Kein Hinweis auf einen Tumor oder eine Engstelle des Rückenmarkkanals 
LWK 5/ SWK 1: Ausgeprägte Schädigung von Knorpel und Knochen mit deutlicher Veränderung des Wirbelkörpers (Spondylosis deformans)
 In den übrigen Etagen mäßge Schädigung von Knorpel und Knochen 
Es gibt Anzeichen einer früher abgelaufenen Erkrankung der Wirbelsäule (Morbus Scheuermann)
Deutliche Steilstellung der LWS.

----------

